# pas de wifi sur mon ipod touch



## kangourooo (26 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

je viens d'acheter un ipod touch 1G (occasion) , le problème c'est qu'il me marque pas de wifi.
est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?
merci


----------

